# Told "No Puff for 5 days."



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

I have just been told by my girlfriend that if I stay off Puff for the next 5 days I will get a special surprise. This will be my last post till Friday. Here's hoping for that special kind of surprise.​ See you all then.
:violin::ranger::violin:
:yield:


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm sure you have a smart phone, I'm guessing you will not stay away... If you do, I hope it was worth it!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Personally i would look for a new girlfriend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Is she going to give you a frosty walrus?


----------



## CopGTP (Jun 8, 2010)

Zfog said:


> Is she going to give you a frosty walrus?


LMFAO!! Nice!!! Hahhahaha

Good luck my friend!!!! It's going to be a long 5 days...I certainly hope its worth it!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

I definitely wish you the best of luck. You're gonna have alot of catching up to do when you get back!


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

I can see it now. "You stayed off for five days! So now you know you can quit forever. Every day you log in is a day you don't get laid. Surprise!"

Surprises from women are usually in this vein.


----------



## dmgizzo (Dec 13, 2010)

Best of luck Michael


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Personally i would look for a new girlfriend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:


+1 on that... jeez... thats just weird bro


----------



## Gorden Gecko (Dec 30, 2007)

I give you till Tusday before you break...


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Personally i would look for a new girlfriend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:


I'm with big T. :beerchug:


----------



## CopGTP (Jun 8, 2010)

seriously though, if my wife told me to stay off the forums for 5 days, I dunno, it better be something good coming to me! three-some, a new car, maybe some freaky role-playing, LOL


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

d_day said:


> I can see it now. "You stayed off for five days! So now you know you can quit forever. Every day you log in is a day you don't get laid. Surprise!"
> 
> Surprises from women are usually in this vein.


This...









good luck anyway


----------



## Mo1775 (Feb 7, 2011)

d_day said:


> I can see it now. "You stayed off for five days! So now you know you can quit forever. Every day you log in is a day you don't get laid. Surprise!"
> 
> Surprises from women are usually in this vein.


Yup sounds like a trap.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Mo1775 said:


> Yup sounds like a trap.


Agreed whats next no smoking cigars for 5 days!
:biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Zfog said:


> Is she going to give you a frosty walrus?


a Ditry Giraffe would be even nicer! :caked:

Best of luck.....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Zfog said:


> Is she going to give you a frosty walrus?





thebayratt said:


> a Ditry Giraffe would be even nicer! :caked:
> 
> Best of luck.....


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Personally i would look for a new girlfriend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:


Without a second thought.


----------



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

Ummm... this doesn't sound good.


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

Good luck!! i just missed two days and it was rough!!!! my wife tried this on me already and i didnt bite!!! its a trap!!!


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

Your humidor is gonna be next!!!!!!!!! *RUN Grasshopper!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Personally i would look for a new girlfriend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:


Tony you took the words right out of my mouth!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kenelbow (Jan 14, 2010)

It's a trap!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

If the surprise is anything less than her and her best friend taking care of you while you smoke a Behike, it's time to move on!


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

kenelbow said:


> It's a trap!


Im still ROFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## orca99usa (May 23, 2008)

I don't like ultimatums. That is exactly what this is - especially since you haven't been told what awaits you at the end of this little manipulation. Unless you're spending every free hour on this board, I fail to see an issue.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Mancard is in jeopardy!:kicknuts:


----------



## Domino68 (Jul 17, 2010)

Yeah his man-card is in serious jeopardy! In my book, it should have be revoked upon submission of this thread!


----------



## 1029henry (Jan 18, 2010)

My God, women sure do love to control men!!


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

If my girlfriend told me to stay off any website or for that matter to not do anything that I enjoy doing I would ask her if she would like a kick in the taint! I would also ask her if she would like to give up espresso drinks and shopping for 5 days and have a nice kick in the taint! 
This fact has allowed her to become a ninja mentalist who can illicit the reactions she seeks by subtly planting a seed that grows and allows me to have an epiphany. 

If she was going to buy me cigars or another humidor or some prize well then I would still enjoy my freedom of choice more and then just buy those item(s) myself.


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

AJ FERNANDEZ FAN said:


> Your humidor is gonna be next!!!!!!!!! *RUN Grasshopper!!!!!!!!!*


Staged, but still very entertaining!

Damn that video just reminded me that I need to add the aluminium sheet and dialectric grease to my XBOX 360's GPU. Fricken thing just developed a er74 code and that is with the console sitting off and unused for weeks!

Damn Microslushy did not use a good clamping mechanism!


----------



## Athion (Jul 17, 2010)

My wife and I have an arrangement... she doesn't ask me to NOT do things I enjoy, and I dont do things she has asked me not to do...  oke:

Theres a joke in there if you dig for it


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

So no Puff for 5 days .... I may disagree with many of you and I could comply. But just to get back at her a bit spend 3 days on Cbid and all 5 days watching Monster and see how she reacts. It aint Puff!


----------



## Frinkiac7 (Dec 12, 2008)

This whole thing can't end well...


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

Stay off Puff for five days now and sooner or later you will end up doing something she doesn't like and after she Bobbitize's you in your sleep you will wish you curbed her today already.

Good luck!!


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

She's gotta sleep sometime! That's when you log into Puff.


----------



## Ammosmoke (Jan 25, 2011)

kenelbow said:


> It's a trap!


Dangit, you beat me to it. Was going to post this.












BDog said:


> Staged, but still very entertaining!
> 
> Damn that video just reminded me that I need to add the aluminium sheet and dialectric grease to my XBOX 360's GPU. Fricken thing just developed a er74 code and that is with the console sitting off and unused for weeks!
> 
> Damn Microslushy did not use a good clamping mechanism!


Woah, I could've sworn I was about the only one on this forum that knew about that stuff! :shock: Just head on over to good ol' xbox-scene.com. I'd recommend xbox-experts.com too. Try the ultimate x-clamp fix first, then move on to the hot-plate/heatgun reflow if it is bad enough. As you can probably guess, I've done this a few times.


----------



## GoDucks324 (Dec 25, 2010)

I asked my wife and got a womans point of view of what may be happening here... Maybe we're going to have a new member on here soon who might try to get information about what cigars Michael likes. She might not want him to see this "new member." Michael may end up with a nice gift at the end of all of this. Or it's a trap... Who knows.


----------



## Shaz (Oct 10, 2008)

Jeeze!!! It had better be really, really good!
If you actually do this, you had better turn the tables around on her and have her refrain from something she really, really enjoys doing, like shopping or spending time with certain girlfriends....whatever.... for unspecified, but worth her while, reward.


----------



## GentlemanJester (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm sorry... I love you guys... I love this site... 

But there are way too many "special surprises" I could get from a girlfriend that I would love way more. Besides 5 days is nothing.

I'd take the chance. Now if the surprise didn't hold up to expectations... I migh be moving on.


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

Shaz said:


> Jeeze!!! It had better be really, really good!
> If you actually do this, you had better turn the tables around on her and have her refrain from something she really, really enjoys doing, like shopping or spending time with certain girlfriends....whatever.... for unspecified, but worth her while, reward.


Absolutely agree. No Puff for me = no celebrity gossip news or whatever for her.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

GentlemanJester said:


> Besides 5 days is nothing.
> 
> I'd take the chance.


*5 day *:ban: Lets test Seth's mettle. Mods?:mod: Please? :mischief::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:

Been there & done it, hard time my friend. :nono:


----------



## johnmoss (Jun 18, 2010)

I knew he couldn't do it.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Nice find John! Lasted only a few hours it seems


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

:r :r


----------



## Mr. Slick (Aug 17, 2010)

I spent the past weekend with a lady friend of mine. I didn't have the need or urge to even touch my computer the whole weekend. . . But that's the difference between lady friend and wife or I'm guessing in this case girlfriend that lives with you. :whip: 
:bounce:


----------



## GentlemanJester (Feb 28, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> *5 day *:ban: Lets test Seth's mettle. Mods?:mod: Please? :mischief::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:
> 
> Been there & done it, hard time my friend. :nono:


I suppose I walked right into that one. :doh:

Appreciate the support Warren!


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

So what would make going without Puff for 5 days worth it? What surprise would you need to justify '5 days no forum'


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

CALIFORNIA KID said:


> So what would make going without Puff for 5 days worth it? What surprise would you need to justify '5 days no forum'


Has it been 5 days already:smoke2:layball::ask:


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

CALIFORNIA KID said:


> I have just been told by my girlfriend that if I stay off Puff for the next 5 days I will get a special surprise. This will be my last post till Friday. Here's hoping for that special kind of surprise.​ See you all then.
> :violin::ranger::violin:
> :yield:





CALIFORNIA KID said:


> So what would make going without Puff for 5 days worth it? What surprise would you need to justify '5 days no forum'


:hmm: guess the world may never Know! :laugh:


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

CALIFORNIA KID said:


> So what would make going without Puff for 5 days worth it? What surprise would you need to justify '5 days no forum'


Uhhh - I guess that would be up to you - if it's worth it to you, it's worth it. To you.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

> Originally Posted by CALIFORNIA KID
> So what would make going without Puff for 5 days worth it? What surprise would you need to justify '5 days no forum'


Like I said before, nothing less than 2 women and a Behike would be acceptable!


----------



## K. Corleon (Jul 22, 2010)

I guess we see who wears the pants in that relationship.


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

lol. I guess no more special surprise. You should ask what it would have been. If it was that good then you can kick yourself in the butt for it.


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

She must be very special for you to stay off of here for 5 days!!!!!! 
Hope your not doing it just for the Surprise.

Now I would but thats just me!


----------



## Mo1775 (Feb 7, 2011)

CALIFORNIA KID said:


> So what would make going without Puff for 5 days worth it? What surprise would you need to justify '5 days no forum'


A BOX of Cigars.....of my choice:smoke2:


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Mo1775 said:


> A BOX of Cigars.....of my choice:smoke2:


A BOX..... of my choice.*


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Like I said before, nothing less than 2 women and a Behike would be acceptable!


Don't forget the Pappy Van Winkle 23 yr old!:high5:


----------



## Mo1775 (Feb 7, 2011)

BMack said:


> A BOX..... of my choice.*


 LOL even better!!!!:hungry:


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

I hate any limits put on me by anybody. But that's just me so don't take it personal.
2 words,,, man up!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

BMack said:


> A BOX..... of my choice.*


Nothing beats a boxed lunch IMHO!:roll:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

We shall want to see pics or video of this surprise...don't worry..we've seen things before so we won't be shocked. You can even pixelate parts. lol


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

BMack said:


> A BOX..... of my choice.*


If it smells like fish, its a dish. If it smells like provolone, you leave it alone. Therefore, you have to picky with boxes..lmao.


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

Vacation is about the only thing that would keep me off the board for 5 days!!!! And even then Im checking in at least once via my Blackberry!!!!!!

I hope there is some kind of a funny joke to go along with this thread at the end and if not then..........................*MAN UP DUDE!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

The OP is going to crap himself when he sees that this is still ticking. rotfl


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

Zfog said:


> The OP is going to crap himself when he sees that this is still ticking. rotfl


He was just on this morning. lol. he's still checking in.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

WilsonRoa said:


> He was just on this morning. lol. he's still checking in.


Tisk tisk tisk. :nono:


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

He's not checking in, this is his girl


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

CALIFORNIA KID said:


> He's not checking in, this is his girl


Damn it! This is the only reason why I clicked on this thread! I saw his name pop up! :tease:


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

That's why I asked what would be worth it to you to go 5 days no forum, so far its been a lot of naughty fantasies satisfied. The big surprise is a vacation to San Francisco for a crazy sex filled weekend and a couple of his favorite cigars. 

And I'm not trying to manipulate or be controlling, I just thought for valentine's day he could spend the time he normally would on the forum in the bedroom

And lastly I was the one who gave him his first cigar it was a CAO, I'm supportive, what other couple has a favorite cigar, the Ashton VSG. I took him to Casa Fuente in Vegas for his birthday, I bought him an opus x

Is 5 days really too long?


----------



## canuck2099 (Oct 13, 2010)

ROFL....love it !


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

CALIFORNIA KID said:


> That's why I asked what would be worth it to you to go 5 days no forum, so far its been a lot of naughty fantasies satisfied. The big surprise is a vacation to San Francisco for a crazy sex filled weekend and a couple of his favorite cigars.
> 
> And I'm not trying to manipulate or be controlling, I just thought for valentine's day he could spend the time he normally would on the forum in the bedroom
> 
> ...


I have read through this thread a couple times since it started and honestly had mixed feelings about the whole thing. So I will try to respond with my opinion on the whole situation.

First of all, as I'm sure you understand us guys do a lot of razzing on each other. If you do some searching on here you will see that there are a few of us that live to bust each others chops. A few months ago some guy posted up about buying a snuggie to smoke in and we gave him the third degree. Did we really think that he was less of a man for buying a snuggie, I would say most of us didn't. Most of the razzing that has been given to your significant other has been all in good fun. While there were a few who I'm sure we're serious for the most part it's been in good fun.

I think that it is awesome that you share/ participate in his hobby. My wife is very supportive but doesn't smoke with me or buy me cigars. I think that her not buying isn;t becasue she doesn't want to it's because she doesn't even know where to start. The fact that you have taken the time to learn his likes and dislikes is freakin awesome.

I think most of the razzing came when what we assumed was an ultimatum was given to him. Believe it or not us guys do enjoy communicating with our significant others. Personally if my wife asked me to stay off the forum for 5 days for a surprise, I would probably do it. But I would want to know why whe felt like she needed to bribe me to do it instead of just explaining what she felt. Not because I don't trust her judgement, but because I think communication is important in a relationship. If I wanted her to stop doing something I would try to explain to her why I wanted her to do it. My wife loves facebook (personally I hate it) but if I felt like she was on it too much or on it at times that I felt like she should be spending with me I would have an open and honest conversation with her about why I wanted her to not be on it.

With all that being said I also undersand that all relationships are different and all that matters is that it works for you two. And yes if I had to stay off puff for five days a nice trip, with good cigars and wonderful sex would be a great reward. I hope you two have a wondeful trip and all of his and your fantasies come true.

BTW I think the VSG is an amazing cigar. He is participating in my pass right now that has a VSG in it. If it is still left when it gets to you guys please take it on me no put required. Enjoy it together in celebration of your relationship.


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

To teedles915 I agree with you about it being great to be supportive, everybody has their own interests. Personally my favorite cigar is the cherry bomb. Even though i enjoy a similar hobby i feel like he needs this forum to be his own thing, i have hobbies that are seperate from our relationship this should be his, i don't think couples should be 100% reliant on each other for happiness. I'm glad he has this forum to relax and blow off some steam. And I'm not offended by the teasing I just wanted to say what the surprise is for all those who are curious.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

omfg. I love reading this. Ahhhh. This is great thread. Thats all I gotta say... Oh, and Michael's chick rocks.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

CALIFORNIA KID said:


> That's why I asked what would be worth it to you to go 5 days no forum, so far its been a lot of naughty fantasies satisfied. The big surprise is a vacation to San Francisco for a crazy sex filled weekend and a couple of his favorite cigars.
> 
> And I'm not trying to manipulate or be controlling, I just thought for valentine's day he could spend the time he normally would on the forum in the bedroom
> 
> ...


And this is why I said "if it's worth it to you, it's worth it." Nobody can tell someone else what is worth what in their everyday lives and relationships.

Generally speaking, I'd have stayed off the forum for 5 days if my wife asked me to, because I love her and I know she wouldn't ask without good reason. If she offered a surprise reward - that would be a bonus. She would do the same if I asked her to take a hiatus from something she enjoyed doing.

Hope you two enjoy the hell out of each other during this "puff break," and for a long, long time thereafter.


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

socalocmatt said:


> omfg. I love reading this. Ahhhh. This is great thread. Thats all I gotta say... Oh, and Michael's chick rocks.


+1

But it would be better if she took a pic of him in a diaper and a bonnet with a rattle. And then post it on here so we can continue busting his chops for the rest of the time he's here...lmfao.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

I would think that it would be easier to not "puff" for 5 days than it would be to stay away from this site for 5 days.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Guys. Shoot me if I am ever in this situation. You have my permission.  Thanks.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

WilsonRoa said:


> +1
> 
> But it would be better if she took a pic of him in a diaper and a bonnet with a rattle. And then post it on here so we can continue busting his chops for the rest of the time he's here...lmfao.


HAHAHA. Yea, that would've been awesome.


----------



## Domino68 (Jul 17, 2010)

Is it just me or did anybody notice that not only did Micheal stay off of the forum, but his significant other, NOT HIM, answered to all us fellas!!!!???

Wow. All I can think of is this:









LMAO!!!

Seriously, Micheal...You're a lucky guy!


----------



## orca99usa (May 23, 2008)

If she has the password for his Puff account, he really is toast.


----------



## CopGTP (Jun 8, 2010)

CALIFORNIA KID said:


> That's why I asked what would be worth it to you to go 5 days no forum, so far its been a lot of naughty fantasies satisfied. The big surprise is a vacation to San Francisco for a crazy sex filled weekend and a couple of his favorite cigars.
> 
> And I'm not trying to manipulate or be controlling, I just thought for valentine's day he could spend the time he normally would on the forum in the bedroom
> 
> ...


:bowdown: SERIOUSLY!?!?!?! :bowdown:


----------



## Bleedingme (Jan 14, 2011)

Just one Puff and you're hooked!


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

I guess it could be easy not to be on Puff for 5 days ......if you were handcuffed to the bed. LOL


----------



## orca99usa (May 23, 2008)

Something just doesn't smell right about this. His girlfriend supposedly introduced him to the hobby, supports his participation in it, yet she is depriving him of it for almost a week supposedly to be followed by a wild weekend? What manipulation will be next? Sounds like someone is testing the limits here.

I've never been a big fan of head games. Surprises, yes, but not this kind of blatant trickery.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

orca99usa said:


> Something just doesn't smell right about this. His girlfriend supposedly introduced him to the hobby, supports his participation in it, yet she is depriving him of it for almost a week supposedly to be followed by a wild weekend? What manipulation will be next? Sounds like someone is testing the limits here.
> 
> I've never been a big fan of head games. Surprises, yes, but not this kind of blatant trickery.


I wouldnt be as harsh but this thread was a case for discussion between my wife & I last night. If I was required to give up any forum, for any period of time I'd be highly pissed if Tash was checking in, with my account & posting. There is a lack of trust & some insecurity here somewhere. The same terms would be applied for her as well & I would trust her enough not to be "Checking Up" on her. That's as much as I'll say.


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

No Puff is ok as long as you can still have cigars.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

sengjc said:


> No Puff is ok as long as you can still have cigars.


As much as I enjoy cigars, I spend a lot more time on Puff then I do smoking... a LOT more time.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> I wouldnt be as harsh but this thread was a case for discussion between my wife & I last night. If I was required to give up any forum, for any period of time I'd be highly pissed if Tash was checking in, with my account & posting. There is a lack of trust & some insecurity here somewhere. The same terms would be applied for her as well & I would trust her enough not to be "Checking Up" on her. That's as much as I'll say.


Ditto the only rules are trust, no games, oh I guess that's a rule ( not ) but acceptable common sense.


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

BMack said:


> As much as I enjoy cigars, I spend a lot more time on Puff then I do smoking... a LOT more time.


Good on ya mate!

The only time I am on Puff is when I am smoking a cigar with the IPad or shopping for cigars or gathering info for my next cigar purchase or chilling with a drink.


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

CALIFORNIA KID said:


> That's why I asked what would be worth it to you to go 5 days no forum, so far its been a lot of naughty fantasies satisfied. *The big surprise is a vacation to San Francisco for a crazy sex filled weekend and a couple of his favorite cigars. *
> 
> And I'm not trying to manipulate or be controlling, *I just thought for valentine's day he could spend the time he normally would on the forum in the bedroom*
> 
> ...


Fer a 1 Hr. drive, 2 stogies, and a Hand Roll!....Well!....:hmm:.....Afraid I'd be Puffin heavy, and makin 5 posts a day! :lol:

:hmm:..And After decades of marriage I've nipped that---Spend time with me/ I don't get enough!..:twitch:..in the bud!

I told her Years ago!......All ya gotta do is Pull that Montecristo--9 1/4" x 60, Gran Corona--out the package, start the fire, an we'd Git-er-Done! :lol:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Who is the crazy "sex filled weekend" with? Are you bringing in some hot friends? You would really need to detail this for us so we can make an educated assessment of whether it is worth staying off the forum or not. :llama:Originally Posted by *CALIFORNIA KID*  
_That's why I asked what would be worth it to you to go 5 days no forum, so far its been a lot of naughty fantasies satisfied. *The big surprise is a vacation to San Francisco for a crazy sex filled weekend and a couple of his favorite cigars. *

And I'm not trying to manipulate or be controlling, *I just thought for valentine's day he could spend the time he normally would on the forum in the bedroom*

And lastly I was the one who gave him his first cigar it was a CAO, I'm supportive, what other couple has a favorite cigar, the Ashton VSG. I took him to Casa Fuente in Vegas for his birthday, I bought him an opus x

Is 5 days really too long?_


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> I wouldnt be as harsh but this thread was a case for discussion between my wife & I last night. If I was required to give up any forum, for any period of time I'd be highly pissed if Tash was checking in, with my account & posting. There is a lack of trust & some insecurity here somewhere. The same terms would be applied for her as well & I would trust her enough not to be "Checking Up" on her. That's as much as I'll say.


Yeah - this crossed my mind this morning. It almost got run over by my train of thought, but it hurried up at the last moment and made it safely.

Trading some fantasies and cigars and a nice weekend getaway in exchange for a few days absent from Puff could be a fun game if the spirit is right. If she's just on here seeing what everyone is saying about him, maybe that's OK. If she's checking his profile to make sure he's following the rules, then it isn't fun and games any more.


----------



## RGRTim (Jan 7, 2011)

Josh Lucky 13 said:


> I guess it could be easy not to be on Puff for 5 days ......if you were handcuffed to the bed. LOL


 Thats how she got his puff password. handcuffed him to the bed and tortured him til he gave it up.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Being completely honest here. If this is all kosher then I could see how for some it would be exciting or thrilling enough to go through with it. For me, I hate ultimatums and they only they get with me is your bags packed. If you wanted to be with your man and do the "things" you said then I am sure he would have not had a second thought about PUFF during that time. There was no need to bribe him as far as I am concerned. :2


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

Dude's got bigger issues if he's seriously THAT addicted to Puff. I mean, it's a fun diversion, but be serious now. It's ultimately a group of anonymous strangers. I choose family time, sorry.

But luckily for me, there have been no such ultimatums yet, haha.


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

I wonder how hot this girl is for him to put himself on blast. If she was a wife, then that wouldn't matter, cause the wife=the boss..lol.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

So how did the conversation go...I imagine something like this:

Hot girl: If you say off the interweb for 5 days I will give you the keys to the "back door".

Cali: ummmmm, ok!

hot girl: but you have to let me onto your puff account so I can show all of your friends that I wear the pants in this relationship.

Cali: ummmmm, ok. but I want more! So she then offers to wear a french maid outfit in addition to the Albert "Pujols" (say Pujols...and you will hear what i mean! LOL)


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Habanolover said:


> Being completely honest here. If this is all kosher then I could see how for some it would be exciting or thrilling enough to go through with it. For me, I hate ultimatums and they only they get with me is your bags packed. If you wanted to be with your man and do the "things" you said then I am sure he would have not had a second thought about PUFF during that time. There was no need to bribe him as far as I am concerned. :2


I love women that hand out ultimatums i was married to two of them! :spank:
That's why they aren't around anymore!:smoke2::bounce:


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

im not a fan of bribes, the spirit here really does depend, if its light, just fun and games, cool, but if its serious, then its not cool, as for using his account to post, not a fan of that at all, create a new account if you wish, but dont use his, IMHO, my wife knows my password, because i use the same one for almost everything (dont worry, its so off the wall and unrelated to anything, its not a security hazzard) and my wife has never logged in on my account....however, its possible that she asked kindly for his account info to post, not wanting to create an account just to post for a week, and this is OK, as long as no snooping is involved. cali's girl seems like a pretty cool chick, and if cali is cool with it all, thats all that matters, its not us in bed with her, its him. 

as far as being addicted to puff, no one is more addicted then me, and no family time is lost, im not on puff when im with my wife. i just have a lot of time that i would rather spend on puff then cleaning the kitchen, im just lazy like that, did all the cleaning when i was not at school or working, now that i am, im rid of that chore for at least a little bit.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Where is the best friend? I said two girls! Not one!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

> It's ultimately a group of anonymous strangers.


Hey! I'm not anondy..... andro....... abomi...... oh damn it, OK.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> Hey! I'm not anondy..... andro....... abomi...... oh damn it, OK.


No offense, of course. :yo: In time, it'd be ideal for more of us to be not-so-anonymous, if possible!


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

jswaykos said:


> It's ultimately a group of anonymous strangers.





Tashaz said:


> Hey! I'm not anondy..... andro....... abomi...... oh damn it, OK.


And you're no stranger than the rest of us, either.:drinking:

Well, no stranger than _me_, anyway ... :tape2::banana:ainkiller::kev::crazy::tease:

:hug:


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

Tritones said:


> And you're no stranger than the rest of us, either.:drinking:
> 
> Well, no stranger than _me_, anyway ... :tape2::banana:ainkiller::kev::crazy::tease:
> 
> :hug:


LOL!


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

jswaykos said:


> No offense, of course. :yo: In time, it'd be ideal for more of us to be not-so-anonymous, if possible!


All-Puff President's Day herf at Joe's house!!!!!!!!! ound:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Tritones said:


> All-Puff President's Day herf at Joe's house!!!!!!!!! ound:


I'll be in that. Mark us down for the event in 2021, it will take me that long to organise it. lol. :lol::banghead:


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

I find this thread amusing....please continue. op2:


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

I've met a bunch of you guys already in person as a result of puff. I don't consider you guys strangers to me. I spend ALOT of time on puff while watching tv even with my girl here. Yeah, she says I spend a ton of time on puff but she has also met some of my friends and finds this place very comedic. 

She absolutely knows that I enjoy bantering with some of you guys. And,unlike many other forums, this place has a sense of brotherhood. I am always up for meeting new members as such like this weekend with old-timers(Ray and Jim, possibly Scott) meeting up with Wilson Roa and Dav0. And, my humidor is your humidor. (from 4-5am on mondays when there is a full moon and february is considered a leap year month)


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I can't believe its still going!:spank::banghead::lol:


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> I'll be in that. Mark us down for the event in 2021, it will take me that long to organise it. lol. :lol::banghead:


Be sure and bring Yoda on a Stick!


----------



## HectorL (Oct 20, 2010)

funny read lol, def. getting a sense of the forum in this thread


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> And, my humidor is your humidor. (from 4-5am on mondays when there is a full moon and february is considered a leap year month)


I'm holding ya to that ... as soon as I do the lunar calculations the leap year calculations the travel and airfare calculations then time zone calculations.......then its ON.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Since i was born on leap year, when the day comes, you must hand over all of your cigars. Its a rule, check wikipedia!!!:croc:


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

Tritones said:


> All-Puff President's Day herf at Joe's house!!!!!!!!! ound:


LOL! Come on over! It's quiet with the wife and kid out of town. I'll provide the smokes!
:beerchug:


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

Don't worry, Veeral. I'll only grab sticks from your bottom shelf. You know, the dog rockets.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Animal said:


> Don't worry, Veeral. I'll only grab sticks from your bottom shelf. You know, the dog rockets.


Veeral in case your wondering what a "dog rocket" is.... it is a sub-par cigar! In case you were wondering.:lol:


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Josh Lucky 13 said:


> I'm holding ya to that ... as soon as I do the lunar calculations the leap year calculations the travel and airfare calculations then time zone calculations.......then its ON.


LOL. I don't even know if this exists! But, if you figure this out, you deserve them!



Animal said:


> Don't worry, Veeral. I'll only grab sticks from your bottom shelf. You know, the dog rockets.


Dog Rockets? :?::?::?::?::?::?::?:



Zfog said:


> Veeral in case your wondering what a "dog rocket" is.... it is a sub-par cigar! In case you were wondering.:lol:


Not this?


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Feb 6 2012 is only 1 day away from a full moon he will never know:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Not this?


Geez, Veeral. You know that's not what I was talking about. That dog would never fit in your humidor. I was talking about this.










I hate when people need it spelled out for them! :boink:


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

That hot dog looks delicious.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Chad, Veeral is a bit slow these days, smoking to many rockets it seems!


----------



## Athion (Jul 17, 2010)

Zfog said:


> Since i was born on leap year, when the day comes, you must hand over all of your cigars. Its a rule, check wikipedia!!!:croc:


I see what you did there 

Honestly, I LOL'd for real


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Zfog said:


> Its a rule, check wikipedia!!!:croc:


OK I'm dying with laughter here. Good one Zach! :r :r


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

clue me in..I checked wikipedia and didn't find it..lol.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

WilsonRoa said:


> clue me in..I checked wikipedia and didn't find it..lol.


It's sort of an inside joke Wilson.


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

joke is on me for looking then. lol.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

WilsonRoa said:


> joke is on me for looking then. lol.


:r No worries brother.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm good for a laugh about once a month!


btw I think the OP got caught cheating and is now in a box! lol


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Zfog said:


> btw I think the OP got caught cheating and is now in a box! lol


Or maybe he stayed away because he has been busy in a box? :loco::wacko:

560


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Maybe he has been in the box ever since he started the 5 day probation!
That could be quite nasty.



Tashaz said:


> Or maybe he stayed away because he has been busy in a box? :loco::wacko:
> 
> 560


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm giving myself an ultimatum:

no more reading threads like this on Puff. I should have saved my precious few brain cells and stayed away after the first post. 

My prize: a box of Behikes if I can successfully avoid these "grenade" threads for the next six months.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

jswaykos said:


> That hot dog looks delicious.


There is no way to make a hot dog look delicious. ainkiller::frown:uke:

:boink:


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> 560


????


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

tpharkman said:


> I'm giving myself an ultimatum:
> 
> no more reading threads like this on Puff. I should have saved my precious few brain cells and stayed away after the first post.
> 
> My prize: a box of Behikes if I can successfully avoid these "grenade" threads for the next six months.


Then you'll definitely want to take a look at this, Thad:
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/puff-banter/267654-my-guten-cala-cigars-came.html


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

gjcab09 said:


> Then you'll definitely want to take a look at this, Thad:
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/puff-banter/267654-my-guten-cala-cigars-came.html


Dammit Rod! *DONT!* :brick:



> ????


 666:evil::mischief::mischief::mischief:


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> Dammit Rod! *DONT!* :brick:
> 
> 666:evil::mischief::mischief::mischief:


**snicker**







:mischief::mischief::mischief:


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

*So...was it worth it?*
:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

gjcab09 said:


> **snicker**
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I did....thought about bumping it, but after reading that thread my brain is fried....I have nothing to contribute to it! lol


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

primetime76 said:


> Well I did....thought about bumping it, but after reading that thread my brain is fried....I have nothing to contribute to it! lol


You don't need anything...


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

gjcab09 said:


> You don't need anything...


 Hard to argue with that! LOL


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

primetime76 said:


> Well I did....thought about bumping it, but after reading that thread my brain is fried....I have nothing to contribute to it! lol


LMFAO. Even those of us that contributed to that thread still have no idea what the hell happened there! :ask:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

WilsonRoa said:


> clue me in..I checked wikipedia and didn't find it..lol.


There was a thread on here about beads a while back .Then in the Wilki article about Silica some choose to manipulate information to their advantage. Quite funny sorry you missed it!:drama:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I just bumped this California Kid you gotta have some cojones to come on an open forum and admit to the guys your Psy whipped!:director:


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I just bumped this California Kid you gotta have some cojones to come on an open forum and admit to the guys your Psy whipped!:director:


Wow :laugh:


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

i sow him post else were, im assuming it was him, not her, so were he at?


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I just bumped this California Kid you gotta have some cojones to come on an open forum and admit to the guys your Psy whipped!:director:


I bumped them a while back because they're such a cute couple ...


----------



## JustOneMoreStick (Sep 21, 2009)

:banana::banana::bananaics or it didnt happen.:banana::banana::banana:

:banplease:


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

Finally got on just read thru all posts. Have a dinner res then I plan on replying to all with pics included, 

Two words. 

Worth it.


----------



## Hall25 (Dec 16, 2010)

Glad You made it Bro!!! Looking forward to pics

JH


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

CALIFORNIA KID said:


> Finally got on just read thru all posts. Have a dinner res then I plan on replying to all with pics included,
> 
> Two words.
> 
> Worth it.


I'm not sure you're going to be able to post "those" kind of pictures here... :rofl:


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

look who comes crawling back! :rofl:
btw send picks via PM :banplease:


----------



## whodeeni (Nov 3, 2009)

is there a NSFW section on here? Cuz I want to see!:banana:


----------



## JustOneMoreStick (Sep 21, 2009)

I can PM my E-mail.

Pictures or it didnt happen.

:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

Just got back today I have to transfer pics from my phone to the computer


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

This thread has built up so much anticipation. Here's hoping we're not disappointed!


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

how do I post big picks and not thumb nails


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

CALIFORNIA KID said:


> how do I post big picks and not thumb nails


you can put them on photobucket, imageshack or something like that and post the image links.


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

Animal said:


> This thread has built up so much anticipation. Here's hoping we're not disappointed!


If it doesn' involve any type of sex like the girlfriend mentioned, then she got him a pack of black and milds..lol.


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

WilsonRoa said:


> If it doesn' involve any type of sex like the girlfriend mentioned, then she got him a pack of black and milds..lol.


No way, she seemed like a nice girl. She probably got him two packs.


----------



## whodeeni (Nov 3, 2009)

:lol:


Animal said:


> No way, she seemed like a nice girl. She probably got him two packs.


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

Animal said:


> No way, she seemed like a nice girl. She probably got him two packs.


Thats pushing it brother. for 2 packs he would of been off of Puff for 10 days. I guess we shall wait and see. lol. and it better be :jaw: too.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

WilsonRoa said:


> Thats pushing it brother. for 2 packs he would of been off of Puff for 10 days. I guess we shall wait and see. lol. and it better be :jaw: too.


 Lets all hope and pray that one of us can be the "victim" of some of those black and milds in a bombing! Man, what good fortune would that be...:third:


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

gjcab09 said:


> Then you'll definitely want to take a look at this, Thad:
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/puff-banter/267654-my-guten-cala-cigars-came.html


The Guten Cala thread took me to Cigary's post about Booyah Cigars in Warren, PA (check my location).

That's awesome. Great (old) threads everyone!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

CMON MAN!

Where are the pictures!


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

its gonna be hard to work tonight, what with having to check on updates for this thread every 5 minutes. lol!


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

:ban: if no pictures or if he's pulling our legs. lol.


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow is this thread still going,what did I miss,he made it right ,and did someone say pics


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

lukesparksoff said:


> Wow is this thread still going,what did I miss,he made it right ,and did someone say pics


The only thing you've missed is the trash talk and banter while we wait for pics. :ranger:


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

I heard there were pics.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

bigslowrock said:


> I heard there were pics.


:boink:

They're invisible!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)




----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

keep it going!!!!!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Must have been some night, it's not over 3 days later.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

its time for pics, i waited, but your taking too long!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)




----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)




----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

What pics are we waiting for anyways?


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

The _*good*_ ones!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I think he's tied up while she is breaking his cigars in half!


----------



## Chris Rex (Aug 12, 2010)

This is destined to be one of the most watched threads in Puff History...
:eyebrows:


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

Chris Rex said:


> This is destined to be one of the most _disappointing_ threads in Puff History...
> :eyebrows:


There, fixed it for ya!


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

I bet she told him she had some CCs for him and he just realized they were Phillies. lmao.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

WilsonRoa said:


> I bet she told him she had some CCs for him and he just realized they were Phillies. lmao.


Philly, Cuba - same thing!


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

And the writing begins

First of all I need to say holy sh1t when I saw this was a ten page thread I just about died laughing. I would love to hear what y'all have to say about something important

Also many smilies have been take out because I'm limited on how many can ysed



fivespdcat said:


> I'm sure you have a smart phone, I'm guessing you will not stay away... If you do, I hope it was worth it!


thought about it, I really did. IPhone the best thing since sliced bread



TonyBrooklyn said:


> Personally i would look for a new girlfriend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :biglaugh:


That's your personal opinion. But I don't put a website before a relationship



Zfog said:


> Is she going to give you a frosty walrus?


step 1: go to urban dictionary and look up frosty walrus
step 2: realize how twisted your mind is



CopGTP said:


> LMFAO!! Nice!!! Hahhahaha
> 
> Good luck my friend!!!! It's going to be a long 5 days...I certainly hope its worth it!


5 days was shorter than I thought it would be. Defiantly worth it.



Batista30 said:


> I definitely wish you the best of luck. You're gonna have alot of catching up to do when you get back!


1 thanks for the good wishes
2 yah now I have to read a week's worth of MAW's, PIF's, a pass I am in and have no idea what is going on. Not to mention all the general and accessory discussion.



d_day said:


> I can see it now. "You stayed off for five days! So now you know you can quit forever. Every day you log in is a day you don't get laid. Surprise!"
> 
> Surprises from women are usually in this vein.


This is the point where one should take TonyBrooklyn's advice



dmgizzo said:


> Best of luck Michael


Thank you



StogieJim said:


> +1 on that... jeez... thats just weird bro


once again... opinion



Gorden Gecko said:


> I give you till Tusday before you break...


nope, as hard as it was, made it



CeeGar said:


> I'm with big T. :beerchug:


:deadhorse:



CopGTP said:


> seriously though, if my wife told me to stay off the forums for 5 days, I dunno, it better be something good coming to me! three-some, a new car, maybe some freaky role-playing, LOL


I like how your mind goes: sex, car, sex I guess we know where your mind is when it comes to cars



gjcab09 said:


> This...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why do you all think so poorly of your women



Mo1775 said:


> Yup sounds like a trap.


once again, why do you all think so poorly of your women



TonyBrooklyn said:


> Agreed whats next no smoking cigars for 5 days!


what woman wronged you, damn isn't that a little extream



thebayratt said:


> a Ditry Giraffe would be even nicer!
> 
> Best of luck.....


Step 1: go to urban dictionary and look up dirty giraffe
Step 2: be disappointed that it isn't to be found
Step 3: can some on help me out pointing out a girl who knows what a dirty giraffe is and is willing to teach me


Habanolover said:


> Without a second thought.


:deadhorse:



Qball said:


> Ummm... this doesn't sound good.


yah, it didn't sound to good to me either, at first&#8230; ended up being o' so good



ptpablo said:


> Good luck!! i just missed two days and it was rough!!!! my wife tried this on me already and i didnt bite!!! its a trap!!!


I wonder how many :deadhorse: icons this is going to take



AJ FERNANDEZ FAN said:


> Your humidor is gonna be next!!!!!!!!! *RUN Grasshopper!!!!!!!!!*


Funny, I cant get her to play X box either



AJ FERNANDEZ FAN said:


> Tony you took the words right out of my mouth!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:deadhorse:



kenelbow said:


> It's a trap!


never seen that before, but damn that gets annoying fast



Rock31 said:


> If the surprise is anything less than her and her best friend taking care of you while you smoke a Behike, it's time to move on!


It wasn't too far off&#8230;



AJ FERNANDEZ FAN said:


> Im still ROFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I'm still trying to get the damn thing out of my head



orca99usa said:


> I don't like ultimatums. That is exactly what this is - especially since you haven't been told what awaits you at the end of this little manipulation. Unless you're spending every free hour on this board, I fail to see an issue.


actualy this was not an ultimatum. An ultimatum means a bad consequence awaits if this action is taken. While a bribe says, in this case, if you don't do this there is a reward. Manipulation maybe. And I usually spend 3 - 5 hours a day online. 2-3 of which is on this site.



Zfog said:


> Mancard is in jeopardy!:kicknuts:


after the last week my man card is now laminated



Domino68 said:


> Yeah his man-card is in serious jeopardy! In my book, it should have be revoked upon submission of this thread!


don't be upset yours isn't the laminated platinum edition



1029henry said:


> My God, women sure do love to control men!!


say what you want, but a woman on top is a good thing sometimes



BDog said:


> If my girlfriend told me to stay off any website or for that matter to not do anything that I enjoy doing I would ask her if she would like a kick in the taint! I would also ask her if she would like to give up espresso drinks and shopping for 5 days and have a nice kick in the taint!
> This fact has allowed her to become a ninja mentalist who can illicit the reactions she seeks by subtly planting a seed that grows and allows me to have an epiphany.
> 
> If she was going to buy me cigars or another humidor or some prize well then I would still enjoy my freedom of choice more and then just buy those item(s) myself.


Ugh&#8230; classy



BDog said:


> Staged, but still very entertaining!
> 
> Damn that video just reminded me that I need to add the aluminium sheet and dialectric grease to my XBOX 360's GPU. Fricken thing just developed a er74 code and that is with the console sitting off and unused for weeks!
> 
> Damn Microslushy did not use a good clamping mechanism!


I have an x-box. I turn it on, play the game, turn it off. Am I missing something.



Athion said:


> My wife and I have an arrangement... she doesn't ask me to NOT do things I enjoy, and I dont do things she has asked me not to do...  oke:
> 
> Theres a joke in there if you dig for it


had to read it twice but it made me laugh



Josh Lucky 13 said:


> So no Puff for 5 days .... I may disagree with many of you and I could comply. But just to get back at her a bit spend 3 days on Cbid and all 5 days watching Monster and see how she reacts. It aint Puff!


I did do a little devil site shopping during the 5 days. I needed to get some 5ers for PIF's



Frinkiac7 said:


> This whole thing can't end well...


I see your an optimist

but really though I had a "fun" week



tpharkman said:


> Stay off Puff for five days now and sooner or later you will end up doing something she doesn't like and after she Bobbitize's you in your sleep you will wish you curbed her today already.
> 
> Good luck!!


this was one of the few post she told me about when she read through them, we have an inside joke about Lorena Bobbit.



BMack said:


> She's gotta sleep sometime! That's when you log into Puff.


she learned how to see when my account was last on


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

Ammosmoke said:


> Dangit, you beat me to it. Was going to post this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


once again I, turn it on, play the game, turn it off

the two of you are probably also the same people who 10th prestige week after each new COD comes out



GoDucks324 said:


> I asked my wife and got a womans point of view of what may be happening here... Maybe we're going to have a new member on here soon who might try to get information about what cigars Michael likes. She might not want him to see this "new member." Michael may end up with a nice gift at the end of all of this. Or it's a trap... Who knows.


was reading this and I was all "finaly someone not bashing" then "Or it's a trap..." made me laugh



Shaz said:


> Jeeze!!! It had better be really, really good!
> If you actually do this, you had better turn the tables around on her and have her refrain from something she really, really enjoys doing, like shopping or spending time with certain girlfriends....whatever.... for unspecified, but worth her while, reward.


was / is really really good.



GentlemanJester said:


> I'm sorry... I love you guys... I love this site...
> 
> But there are way too many "special surprises" I could get from a girlfriend that I would love way more. Besides 5 days is nothing.
> 
> I'd take the chance. Now if the surprise didn't hold up to expectations... I migh be moving on.


Thank you. Finally someone seeing it how I do.



Animal said:


> Absolutely agree. No Puff for me = no celebrity gossip news or whatever for her.


yah this is where it gets hard. The last time I asked her what she wanted to do we went to the shooting range. she is not the cosmo type.



Tashaz said:


> *5 day *:ban: Lets test Seth's mettle. Mods?:mod: Please?
> 
> Been there & done it, hard time my friend. :nono:


Im in for the ban. A 5 day ban gives one jack to do when bored.



johnmoss said:


> I knew he couldn't do it.


that was her checking in on me.



CALIFORNIA KID said:


> So what would make going without Puff for 5 days worth it? What surprise would you need to justify '5 days no forum'


this was her first attempt to get something out of you guys 
love you babe



TonyBrooklyn said:


> Has it been 5 days already


no it hadn't been she went on to look for info on me.



68 Lotus said:


> guess the world may never Know! :laugh:


I know how many licks it takes to get to the center
O and I know what happens after 5 days



Tritones said:


> Uhhh - I guess that would be up to you - if it's worth it to you, it's worth it. To you.


It was worth it



Rock31 said:


> Like I said before, nothing less than 2 women and a Behike would be acceptable!


It was closer to this than you think



K. Corleon said:


> I guess we see who wears the pants in that relationship.


I where them, but currently she is in them



WilsonRoa said:


> lol. I guess no more special surprise. You should ask what it would have been. If it was that good then you can kick yourself in the butt for it.


once again that wasn't me



Reino said:


> She must be very special for you to stay off of here for 5 days!!!!!!
> Hope your not doing it just for the Surprise.
> 
> Now I would but thats just me!


She is, and she knows I love this site so what ever she has in mind I know she will make sure its worth it



Mo1775 said:


> A BOX of Cigars.....of my choice:smoke2:


I like this idea. There were a few sticks I did get but it wasn't a whole box.



TonyBrooklyn said:


> Don't forget the Pappy Van Winkle 23 yr old!:high5:


I did get a bottle of Knob Creek on day 4



dj1340 said:


> I hate any limits put on me by anybody. But that's just me so don't take it personal.
> 2 words,,, man up!!


when is putting the computer down and going to spend some time in the bedroom not being a man



Cigary said:


> We shall want to see pics or video of this surprise...don't worry..we've seen things before so we won't be shocked. You can even pixelate parts. lol


I will post pics but she will have to choose



AJ FERNANDEZ FAN said:


> Vacation is about the only thing that would keep me off the board for 5 days!!!! And even then Im checking in at least once via my Blackberry!!!!!!
> 
> I hope there is some kind of a funny joke to go along with this thread at the end and if not then..........................*MAN UP DUDE!!!!!!!!!*


we did go on vacation

O and:deadhorse:



WilsonRoa said:


> He was just on this morning. lol. he's still checking in.


I never went on, that was her



Zfog said:


> The OP is going to crap himself when he sees that this is still ticking. rotfl


I just about did. 10+ pages :thumb:



CALIFORNIA KID said:


> He's not checking in, this is his girl






Batista30 said:


> Damn it! This is the only reason why I clicked on this thread! I saw his name pop up!


ha ha. did you get excited. ha ha



CALIFORNIA KID said:


> That's why I asked what would be worth it to you to go 5 days no forum, so far its been a lot of naughty fantasies satisfied. The big surprise is a vacation to San Francisco for a crazy sex filled weekend and a couple of his favorite cigars.
> 
> And I'm not trying to manipulate or be controlling, I just thought for valentine's day he could spend the time he normally would on the forum in the bedroom
> 
> ...


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

teedles915 said:


> I have read through this thread a couple times since it started and honestly had mixed feelings about the whole thing. So I will try to respond with my opinion on the whole situation.
> 
> First of all, as I'm sure you understand us guys do a lot of razzing on each other. If you do some searching on here you will see that there are a few of us that live to bust each others chops. A few months ago some guy posted up about buying a snuggie to smoke in and we gave him the third degree. Did we really think that he was less of a man for buying a snuggie, I would say most of us didn't. Most of the razzing that has been given to your significant other has been all in good fun. While there were a few who I'm sure we're serious for the most part it's been in good fun.
> 
> ...


thanks for more than telling me to be a man and putting thought into your response. As for the VSG thank you hope its still there.



CALIFORNIA KID said:


> To teedles915 I agree with you about it being great to be supportive, everybody has their own interests. Personally my favorite cigar is the cherry bomb. Even though i enjoy a similar hobby i feel like he needs this forum to be his own thing, i have hobbies that are seperate from our relationship this should be his, i don't think couples should be 100% reliant on each other for happiness. I'm glad he has this forum to relax and blow off some steam. And I'm not offended by the teasing I just wanted to say what the surprise is for all those who are curious.


can you guess 




socalocmatt said:


> omfg. I love reading this. Ahhhh. This is great thread. Thats all I gotta say... Oh, and Michael's chick rocks.


ha. glad to know what I thought was going to be a little thread ment to let let people in the passes know whats up, has brought you entertainment. O and thanks for the complement.



Tritones said:


> And this is why I said "if it's worth it to you, it's worth it." Nobody can tell someone else what is worth what in their everyday lives and relationships.
> 
> Generally speaking, I'd have stayed off the forum for 5 days if my wife asked me to, because I love her and I know she wouldn't ask without good reason. If she offered a surprise reward - that would be a bonus. She would do the same if I asked her to take a hiatus from something she enjoyed doing.
> 
> Hope you two enjoy the hell out of each other during this "puff break," and for a long, long time thereafter.


glad to see the tome of the thread changing in my favor instead of bashing



WilsonRoa said:


> +1
> 
> But it would be better if she took a pic of him in a diaper and a bonnet with a rattle. And then post it on here so we can continue busting his chops for the rest of the time he's here...lmfao.


don't give her ideas. I wouldn't put it past her.



primetime76 said:


> I would think that it would be easier to not "puff" for 5 days than it would be to stay away from this site for 5 days.


speak for yourself



Tarks said:


> Guys. Shoot me if I am ever in this situation. You have my permission.  Thanks.


I will but you have to pay for the bullet



socalocmatt said:


> HAHAHA. Yea, that would've been awesome.


whose side are you on



Domino68 said:


> Is it just me or did anybody notice that not only did Micheal stay off of the forum, but his significant other, NOT HIM, answered to all us fellas!!!!???
> 
> Wow. All I can think of is this:
> 
> ...


Im more than lucky. this whole week has been more than worth it.

and the pick made me laugh



orca99usa said:


> If she has the password for his Puff account, he really is toast.


no she doesn't. I used her Ipad to log in once and it remembers the password



CopGTP said:


> SERIOUSLY!?!?!?!


yah



Josh Lucky 13 said:


> I guess it could be easy not to be on Puff for 5 days ......if you were handcuffed to the bed. LOL


did that



orca99usa said:


> Something just doesn't smell right about this. His girlfriend supposedly introduced him to the hobby, supports his participation in it, yet she is depriving him of it for almost a week supposedly to be followed by a wild weekend? What manipulation will be next? Sounds like someone is testing the limits here.
> 
> I've never been a big fan of head games. Surprises, yes, but not this kind of blatant trickery.


to understand you must know the difference between head games and bedroom games



Tashaz said:


> I wouldnt be as harsh but this thread was a case for discussion between my wife & I last night. If I was required to give up any forum, for any period of time I'd be highly pissed if Tash was checking in, with my account & posting. There is a lack of trust & some insecurity here somewhere. The same terms would be applied for her as well & I would trust her enough not to be "Checking Up" on her. That's as much as I'll say.


she wasn't checking up on me as much as reading the post. every once and a while she would tell me what people were saying



sengjc said:


> No Puff is ok as long as you can still have cigars.


I had quite a few good smokes on this "break"



BMack said:


> As much as I enjoy cigars, I spend a lot more time on Puff then I do smoking... a LOT more time.


I do too. but theres no point to puff if you don't smoke



sengjc said:


> Good on ya mate!
> 
> The only time I am on Puff is when I am smoking a cigar with the IPad or shopping for cigars or gathering info for my next cigar purchase or chilling with a drink.


Im on puff for a 2-3 hours a day. Usually while watching tv



primetime76 said:


> Who is the crazy "sex filled weekend" with? Are you bringing in some hot friends? You would really need to detail this for us so we can make an educated assessment of whether it is worth staying off the forum or not. :llama:Originally Posted by *CALIFORNIA KID*
> _That's why I asked what would be worth it to you to go 5 days no forum, so far its been a lot of naughty fantasies satisfied. *The big surprise is a vacation to San Francisco for a crazy sex filled weekend and a couple of his favorite cigars. *
> 
> And I'm not trying to manipulate or be controlling, *I just thought for valentine's day he could spend the time he normally would on the forum in the bedroom*
> ...


you don't need to make an assessment. it was worth it



Tritones said:


> Yeah - this crossed my mind this morning. It almost got run over by my train of thought, but it hurried up at the last moment and made it safely.
> 
> Trading some fantasies and cigars and a nice weekend getaway in exchange for a few days absent from Puff could be a fun game if the spirit is right. If she's just on here seeing what everyone is saying about him, maybe that's OK. If she's checking his profile to make sure he's following the rules, then it isn't fun and games any more.


the mood was right. It was sex games, not head games



Habanolover said:


> Being completely honest here. If this is all kosher then I could see how for some it would be exciting or thrilling enough to go through with it. For me, I hate ultimatums and they only they get with me is your bags packed. If you wanted to be with your man and do the "things" you said then I am sure he would have not had a second thought about PUFF during that time. There was no need to bribe him as far as I am concerned. :2


I see where the no puff comes in. I usually spend a good bit of time on here so if she asked me to spend a week off she had something in mind.



jswaykos said:


> Dude's got bigger issues if he's seriously THAT addicted to Puff. I mean, it's a fun diversion, but be serious now. It's ultimately a group of anonymous strangers. I choose family time, sorry.
> 
> But luckily for me, there have been no such ultimatums yet, haha.


I may not be addicted but I may be obsessed



WilsonRoa said:


> I wonder how hot this girl is for him to put himself on blast. If she was a wife, then that wouldn't matter, cause the wife=the boss..lol.


pics to come



primetime76 said:


> So how did the conversation go...I imagine something like this:
> 
> Hot girl: If you say off the interweb for 5 days I will give you the keys to the "back door".
> 
> ...


stay off puff for 5 days and I'll give you a supprise

why....

stay off puff for 5 days and I'll give you a supprise

why.....

it will be worth it

ok prove it


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

gibson_es said:


> im not a fan of bribes, the spirit here really does depend, if its light, just fun and games, cool, but if its serious, then its not cool, as for using his account to post, not a fan of that at all, create a new account if you wish, but dont use his, IMHO, my wife knows my password, because i use the same one for almost everything (dont worry, its so off the wall and unrelated to anything, its not a security hazzard) and my wife has never logged in on my account....however, its possible that she asked kindly for his account info to post, not wanting to create an account just to post for a week, and this is OK, as long as no snooping is involved. cali's girl seems like a pretty cool chick, and if cali is cool with it all, thats all that matters, its not us in bed with her, its him.
> 
> as far as being addicted to puff, no one is more addicted then me, and no family time is lost, im not on puff when im with my wife. i just have a lot of time that i would rather spend on puff then cleaning the kitchen, im just lazy like that, did all the cleaning when i was not at school or working, now that i am, im rid of that chore for at least a little bit.


the mood was great. thats what made it worth it



Rock31 said:


> Where is the best friend? I said two girls! Not one!


Babe. Read this one.



jswaykos said:


> No offense, of course. :yo: In time, it'd be ideal for more of us to be not-so-anonymous, if possible!


there should be a puff convention se we could all meet. Vegas anyone.



Tashaz said:


> I'll be in that. Mark us down for the event in 2021, it will take me that long to organise it. lol.


for real. Puff convention.



Batista30 said:


> I've met a bunch of you guys already in person as a result of puff. I don't consider you guys strangers to me. I spend ALOT of time on puff while watching tv even with my girl here. Yeah, she says I spend a ton of time on puff but she has also met some of my friends and finds this place very comedic.
> 
> She absolutely knows that I enjoy bantering with some of you guys. And,unlike many other forums, this place has a sense of brotherhood. I am always up for meeting new members as such like this weekend with old-timers(Ray and Jim, possibly Scott) meeting up with Wilson Roa and Dav0. And, my humidor is your humidor. (from 4-5am on mondays when there is a full moon and february is considered a leap year month)


I would say I somewhat know a few of you and some of you I would say over time I have gained a level of respect



TonyBrooklyn said:


> I can't believe its still going!


neither could I, and there are still like 4 pages after this



r.j. zaps said:


> funny read lol, def. getting a sense of the forum in this thread


I really didn't expect people to be so into this thread



Zfog said:


> Since i was born on leap year, when the day comes, you must hand over all of your cigars. Its a rule, check wikipedia!!!


wikipedia also says that on dec 24 I was born, MICHAEL the only man who is so amazing his name is in all CAPS



Zfog said:


> Veeral in case your wondering what a "dog rocket" is.... it is a sub-par cigar! In case you were wondering.


V thinks any cigar that is less than supper premium is a dog rocket

just because its rated less than 90 doesn't make it un smokeable



Batista30 said:


> LOL. I don't even know if this exists! But, if you figure this out, you deserve them!
> 
> Dog Rockets?
> 
> Not this?


really made me laugh



Animal said:


> Geez, Veeral. You know that's not what I was talking about. That dog would never fit in your humidor. I was talking about this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think V's pick is better. sorry to disappoint



WilsonRoa said:


> joke is on me for looking then. lol.


I almost did too.



Zfog said:


> I'm good for a laugh about once a month!
> 
> btw I think the OP got caught cheating and is now in a box! lol


on the west coast a box is a cardboard square thing. Im in the east cost version



Tashaz said:


> Or maybe he stayed away because he has been busy in a box?
> 
> 560


I dont get the 560



tpharkman said:


> I'm giving myself an ultimatum:
> 
> no more reading threads like this on Puff. I should have saved my precious few brain cells and stayed away after the first post.
> 
> My prize: a box of Behikes if I can successfully avoid these "grenade" threads for the next six months.


in going to pretend to ignore the first half.

the second half, if you can get your hands on a box of Behikes there better be 2 or 3 coming my way.



Tritones said:


> ????


yes please answer.



Perfecto Dave said:


> *So...was it worth it?*


yes, yes it was



primetime76 said:


> Well I did....thought about bumping it, but after reading that thread my brain is fried....I have nothing to contribute to it! lol


your brain is fried, Im replying to every post.



TonyBrooklyn said:


> I just bumped this California Kid you gotta have some cojones to come on an open forum and admit to the guys your Psy whipped!:director:


taking this as a complement



gibson_es said:


> i sow him post else were, im assuming it was him, not her, so were he at?


no you didn't



Tritones said:


> I bumped them a while back because they're such a cute couple ...


thank you



JustOneMoreStick said:


> Pics or it didnt happen.


this is the first to ask for pics in a long line, not replying to the rest. picks will come but there going to be in a link and it might take me a day or two


Chris Rex said:


> This is destined to be one of the most watched threads in Puff History...


I was really surprised that this went this long.

Ok you all read this long thread so I felt it necessary to reply to all "real" post

Now the much-awaited picks

Two of the pics are from a professional photo shoot she did. The other one is of Me and Her in the hotel room.

proof - a set on Flickr


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

wow, i tried reading all the replies, skipped some, i think i just missed half of class, 


weres the pics? lol and the story of what happend?


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Holy crap, that must have etaken some time to type up. Welcome back:thumb:


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

:decision::kiss::kiss::kiss:u:u:bolt:


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

The story. For staying off Puff for a week I won a trip to San Francisco. We went for 2 days one night. On day one we went to pier 39 fisherman's wharf, went back to the hotel and thats when I went on puff for the first time. I used to be a professional chef. After getting ready we went to a restaurant I have wanted to go to for years; The Stinking Rose. After dinner we went back to the hotel and __________________________________________________ and then ______________________ after that we_________________________________________. We then went downstairs where there were fire pits and couches and I had a Ashton VSG illusion with a glass of Knob Creek neat. We then went upstairs ordered room service and then _______________________________________ tried doing ________________________________________ that was amazing. Tried many new things and felt like a champion, about an hour and a half later we finally finished while _________________________________. At this point we were tired out and curled up and went to sleep. On day two we woke up and started our drive home. We stopped buy the Jelly Belly factory and had fun there. While driving out of the Jelly Belly factory we saw signs for olive oil tasting. Loving cooking as much as I do we went. That was a lot of fun too. We tried over 10 different olive oils and 15 different balsamic vinegars. It was a great trip and as much as I like bickering with you all it was well worth it.


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

gibson_es said:


> wow, i tried reading all the replies, skipped some, i think i just missed half of class,
> 
> weres the pics? lol and the story of what happend?


the link to the pics are at the end of the long post

at the end of post 188


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

:O


erm, good taste you have there.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Still don't see a Behike or a friend lol


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

CALIFORNIA KID said:


> The Stinking Rose.


Excellent Restaurant!


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

CALIFORNIA KID said:


> The story. For staying off Puff for a week I won a trip to San Francisco. We went for 2 days one night. On day one we went to pier 39 fisherman's wharf, went back to the hotel and thats when I went on puff for the first time. I used to be a professional chef. After getting ready we went to a restaurant I have wanted to go to for years; The Stinking Rose. After dinner we went back to the hotel and __________________________________________________ and then ______________________ after that we_________________________________________. We then went downstairs where there were fire pits and couches and I had a Ashton VSG illusion with a glass of Knob Creek neat. We then went upstairs ordered room service and then _______________________________________ tried doing ________________________________________ that was amazing. Tried many new things and felt like a champion, about an hour and a half later we finally finished while _________________________________. At this point we were tired out and curled up and went to sleep. On day two we woke up and started our drive home. We stopped buy the Jelly Belly factory and had fun there. While driving out of the Jelly Belly factory we saw signs for olive oil tasting. Loving cooking as much as I do we went. That was a lot of fun too. We tried over 10 different olive oils and 15 different balsamic vinegars. It was a great trip and as much as I like bickering with you all it was well worth it.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Mr. F'in Youtube here lol!

<3


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

Gotta bump the Kids RG just fer this! :laugh:



> *And the writing begins*
> 
> First of all I need to say holy sh1t when I saw this was a ten page thread I just about died laughing. I would love to hear what y'all have to say about something important


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

ekengland07 said:


> Excellent Restaurant!


We were actually very disappointed with the whole meal.


----------



## JustOneMoreStick (Sep 21, 2009)

Glad to hear that you had a good time. I will have to look at the pics when I get home they are blocked while I am at work.


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

Welcome back Bro.
Wonderful job on all the quotes and all the withdrawal pains you went thru!


----------



## Ammosmoke (Jan 25, 2011)

Actually, about COD and prestige, I've never actually prestiged. I don't even own COD or have xbox live. Wish I did, but I don't... :/


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

Okay, since my previously mentioned and very few brain cells are going to be wasted sooner rather than later I continue to follow your thread. I am not exactly sure that I am ever completely comfortable with any person (s) that enjoy inside jokes or any other type about a woman cutting off a man's sword, sheathed or otherwise, but more power to you.

The most important thing for any man is that he accepts the love he gets from the woman he loves. If she trips your trigger and you like it then brother latch onto it and don't ever let it go.

I am glad you had an enjoyable weekend!!


----------



## mrmikey32 (Dec 7, 2010)

your flikr does not work


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

She didn't like the pics I chose so here are the approved pics.

proof - a set on Flickr

the old link will no longer work


----------



## mrmikey32 (Dec 7, 2010)

CALIFORNIA KID said:


> She didn't like the pics I chose so here are the approved pics.
> 
> proof - a set on Flickr
> 
> the old link will no longer work


very lucky!

does she have any sisters?


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

mrmikey32 said:


> very lucky!
> 
> does she have any sisters?


no joke, she has a twin.


----------



## mrmikey32 (Dec 7, 2010)

CALIFORNIA KID said:


> no joke, she has a twin.


so, wanna be my new best friend?


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

CALIFORNIA KID said:


> We were actually very disappointed with the whole meal.


Really? Granted we've only been once, but had a blast. Food was great. I hate that for you.


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

This is his female, yes he knows I'm on here. To those who have asked about pics and vids, I'm not gonna lie there are some naughty pics and a couple vids but that stays in the personal collection. Thank you to all who don't think I'm a power hungry b*tch. My 5 days are over he's all yours I am planning another trip in June but that's a long way away.

It is still hard to believe that this thread has been so discussed, I know a lot of members talked to their spouses about it wondering how they would react to the situation. I feel lucky to know that his love for the forum and cigars is not something that I'm opposed to. We're lucky that we share a lot of similar hobbies, we enjoys guns, cigars, a lot of the same movies and tv shows. It might help that I'm a military female but I know there are a lot of couples like us. Also to all those couples who have trouble with their significant others' hobbies I hope find some middle ground, opposites attract. Like I said, my personal opinion is that couples aren't meant to be together 24/7, I feel like once you do that you meld into one solid person and it's just weird. People need to find the balance so they don't get burnt out on each other, but that's just me.

So like I said, thank you and if there is a puff convention I hope to see you there, ha ha yes I'm inviting myself to that one after all this I'd like to meet a few of you

P.S. Now that it's morning I'm going to wake him up in my own special way ; )


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

Oh one more thing FYI that's me in that pic, that's my actual eye


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

:banghead:

Good morning!


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

CALIFORNIA KID said:


> Oh one more thing FYI that's me in that pic, that's my actual eye


Sorry but I just have to ask. What is the tat near your waist in the first pic? I was thinking it is "Handling Instructions". :r

Glad you guys had a great time and can take the good natured ribbing here with a laugh. :tu


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

What's all this then?

Cal Kid/Cal Kid's Gal - dunno, are you one person just genderbending? I must've missed the link for pictures of the getaway, but brings to mind another internet phenomenon, exhibitionism. Are you or you two exhibitionists? Why go public with this whole arrangement?

Veeral - thanks for the mention in your post - and that herf was the FIRST TIME other than meeting someone from Ebay or Craigslist to buy or sell stuff that I've met someone from the intertubes. Very strong, this dedication to the leaf! I'm glad that I stayed and smoked (still wish I had eaten somthing) and very anxious for the NJ herf in March. Good to know it's not all scam artists and kidnappers on the web and look forward to meeting more puffers.

California Kid (and your GF), well, I guess everything worked out for you in the end and I've had something to read for the last hour, so.....

Perhaps you (or you two) were just doing independant research for a marketing company or a college paper to gage the "macho" level of the 21st centuries stogie smokers.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Dave maybe you can be the entertainment for their wedding?


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

One more thing, for the record, there is no request that my wife could make that I wouldn't at least TRY to comply with. She has been, and will always be my guiding light and best friend.

Now thats not to say, given my irresponsible nature, I've always kept my end of the bargain. Never out of direct defiance, but mostly due to certain groups of brain cells being missing.

But in 27 years she's never asked me to do anything but the right thing, which is why I love her so. I only hope and pray we reach the end of this path together, and I know when we do and they tally up the score, she will have made many more compromises than I.


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Ahh, yes, I didn't want to plug biz. Besides, They are in Cali and I don't fly! :nono:



Rock31 said:


> Dave maybe you can be the entertainment for their wedding?


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

dav0 said:


> One more thing, for the record, there is no request that my wife could make that I wouldn't at least TRY to comply with. She has been, and will always be my guiding light and best friend.
> 
> Now thats not to say, given my irresponsible nature, I've always kept my end of the bargain. Never out of direct defiance, but mostly due to certain groups of brain cells being missing.
> 
> But in 27 years she's never asked me to do anything but the right thing, which is why I love her so. I only hope and pray we reach the end of this path together, and I know when we do and they tally up the score, she will have made many more compromises than I.


 Well..I saw the pictures and it is safe to say that THAT girl has never been kicked out of bed for eating crackers! 
:jaw:


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

lol, Kip, your comment reminds me of a the Seinfeld epi where George tries to watch TV, eat and have sex at the same time......



primetime76 said:


> Well..I saw the pictures and it is safe to say that THAT girl has never been kicked out of bed for eating crackers!
> :jaw:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

dav0 said:


> lol, Kip, your comment reminds me of a the Seinfeld epi where George tries to watch TV, eat and have sex at the same time......


And then he went for the trifecta...sex, food AND TV...LMAO That is classic!


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

CALIFORNIA KID said:


> ...was a great trip and as much as I like bickering with you all it was well worth it.


Michael, you and your girl are good sports. The razzing was ok but the unsolicited opinions in this thread were spoling it IMO, until you responded to each of them. That totally redeemed it and made this one of the best threads I've seen in a while. :tongue:

Nice to see that some people respect their girlfriends/wives enough to accomodate their requests without assigning some sort of selfish/mean/manipulative ulterior motive.


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

Habanolover said:


> Sorry but I just have to ask. What is the tat near your waist in the first pic? I was thinking it is "Handling Instructions". :r
> 
> Glad you guys had a great time and can take the good natured ribbing here with a laugh. :tu


those are her military dog tags


----------



## Mutombo (Aug 3, 2010)

CALIFORNIA KID said:


> We were actually very disappointed with the whole meal.


Next time you come to SF send me a PM and I'll recommend a few local (non-chain) restaurants for you to try.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

CALIFORNIA KID said:


> those are her military dog tags


Ah, ok. Tell her thanks for her service. What branch is she in and for how long? Also what job does she do? If she is active duty then that makes this thread even more explainable. With the sometimes long times apart I can see taking every advantage to spend quality time together.


----------



## mrmikey32 (Dec 7, 2010)

CALIFORNIA KID said:


> Oh one more thing FYI that's me in that pic, that's my actual eye


what about that sister?


----------



## JustOneMoreStick (Sep 21, 2009)

Yes must get pics with the sister.


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

Mutombo said:


> Next time you come to SF send me a PM and I'll recommend a few local (non-chain) restaurants for you to try.


definitely will.



Habanolover said:


> Ah, ok. Tell her thanks for her service. What branch is she in and for how long? Also what job does she do? If she is active duty then that makes this thread even more explainable. With the sometimes long times apart I can see taking every advantage to spend quality time together.


She was army, military police. After 3 years active she is is in the reserve.



JustOneMoreStick said:


> Yes must get pics with the sister.


At birth her and her sister were given up for adoption but adopted by different families. Her sister still lives locally and I have seen her before. Lets just say I got the better one. So.... no twins picks.


----------



## Shaz (Oct 10, 2008)

Well thanks for one of the most entertaining posts I've seen here in a long time. I took most of the jabs as innocent bantering. Thanks for taking the time to reply to most of them. That changed the whole spirit of the thread. Sounds like you two have a great relationship and I'm glad that you have your priorities set correctly.
BTW, I've been to the Stinkin' Rose a few years back when my wife and I were in SF. We only had lunch, but it was pretty good. Place had a nice vibe. Wife's sniffles were totally cured after all the garlic.
:smoke2:


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

What a thread...


----------

